# [E17] Réinstallation

## bouyafa

Bonjour 

Je mets à jour un très vieux e17 sur mon netbook, mais quelques questions me viennent ...

J'utilise l'overlay de vapier, est il vraiment à jour ?

Certains paquets ont changé de catégorie, comment purger rapidement mon ancien E ?

Je viens de retailler mon petit script qui contient maintenant plus que :

```
EBUILDS="=dev-libs/eina-9999 =dev-libs/eet-9999 =media-libs/evas-9999 =dev-libs/ecore-9999 =dev-libs/embryo-9999 =media-libs/edje-9999 =dev-libs/efreet-9999 =dev-libs/e_dbus-9999 =x11-wm/enlightenment-9999"
```

Celà suffit il ? 

Voilà la sortie d'emerge avec

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/eina-9999  USE="nls%* -static-libs%" 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/embryo-9999  USE="nls%* -static-libs%" 
> ...

 

Et enfin, existe il un tuto à jour pour une installation de E17 actuel ??

Merci à vous  :Smile: 

----------

